# Infectious tumors in mice? Does that excist?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was wondering if there's any type of tumors in mice that are caused by viruses?

I have within the last month had 3 cases of extremely agrressive cancer/tumors in my mousery, with mice that are not related to each other, and that worries me a lot.

First a 7 month old doe had a mammary tumor, the a 12 months old doe had one on the throat/by the front leg, finally a buck only 4 months old had a tumor at the back.

In all 3 cases the tumors were growing extremely fast and within 2 weeks the mice had to be PTS.

Except the 12 months old doe which have newborn pups, but i have to foster the pups to another mom, since her tumor is already very large 

I'll get the mother autopsied and testet if there's any risk theres something contagious going on in my stock. I'm checking everyone very thoroughly every day to check for tumors.

Hope anyone here knows something or maybe have some good advice!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is the 7 month old doe, she went from this: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_6637.jpg to that: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_7008.jpg + http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_7014.jpg in only 4 days!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

lindberg4220 said:


> This is the 7 month old doe, she went from this: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_6637.jpg to that: http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_7008.jpg + http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a50/li ... G_7014.jpg in only 4 days!


A week before the first picture were taken there were no tumor, at least not large enough to see it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you sure those things are tumors and not fluid filled cysts? Glandular tissue is basically specialized lymph, and can swell very rapidly.

I've seen those cysts; they do look a lot like tumors, but they are often caused by infection or inflammation instead of cancer.

I've carefully lanced those when they felt squishy instead of solid; they tend to come back, but can be reduced by draining if done carefully.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

You might find this link interesting http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mouse_mammary_tumor_virus.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm pretty sure these are some sort of tumors, since they are very hard and can't be moved under the skin. And only one had a tumor at the mammary glands, the other 2 mice ha tumors at the throat and back.

I already found that link myself and will read it later when i have the time to study (i'm not good at these long scientific texts  )


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The mammary tissue of does extends to up under the throat....you cannot rule out mammary tumors in a doe just b/c it is under the throat.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going to cull the black doe and her 1 week old litter, and the buck + 2 does i kept from her.

In 9 days her tumor went from the size of a large hazelnut til this  





































I'll talk to the vet about getting her testet for the MMTV.

On the bright side i haven't had any other mice with tumors in these 9 days, so i'm crossing my fingers i wont see anymore cases of these aggressive tumors :!:


----------

